# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Τι είδος παπαγάλου μου προτείνετε να πάρω?

## piranhas2

*γεια σας παιδιά θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας σκεφτομαι  πολυ την αγορα ενος παπαγαλου αλλα δεν δερω ποιου.....μου αρεσουν οι σχεδόν ολοι !!!
εχω εμπειρια με πουλια(καρδερινα,καναρινια  )για λιγο καιρο αλλα δεν μ αρεσαν πολυ,τωρα θα ηθελα να μ προτείνετε ενα παπαγαλο μεσαίου μεγεθους που να εξημερώνετε ευκολα και να μπορει να προσαρμοστεί στο ελληνικο κλιμα, γενικοτερα να ειναι ανθεκτικο ειδος,δεν με νοιαζει να μιλαει ουτε να μου φτιαχνει καφε....απλα να μπορω να το εχω στο δωματειο και να μπορω να το "χειρίζομαι"*

----------


## geog87

καλησπερα Βασιλη!!!εγω θα σου προτεινα κοκκατιλ!!
*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*επισης εδω μπορεις τις πολλες μεταλαξεις των κοκκατιλ!!!
*Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel*

----------


## jim4

Εγω θα σου προτεινα cockatiel ειναι ευκολο προς εξημερωση σε σχεση με αλλα.Εκτος αν ψαχνεις κτ μεγαλυτερο!θα σε βοηθησουν κ οι υπολοιποι !!

----------


## lagreco69

Cockatiel που σου προτεινε ο Γιωργος η  Lovebird, το αγαπορνιθάκι! επισης  Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus). διαβασε και αυτο Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω παπαγάλο. Τι πρέπει να γνωρίζω;.

----------


## piranhas2

ωραια τα cocatil ποσο μεγαλο κλουβι θελουν πχ 2 να ειναι ανετα,πριν προχωρήσω σε οποιαδήποτε αγορα πουλιου θελω να ειναι σιγουρος οτι μπορω να αντεπεξέλθω στις ανάγκες του.τα quaker parrot , αλεξανδρινοί τα ring neck Senegal *Parrot*  ειναι δύσκολα??ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση

----------


## piranhas2

τα budgie δε με τρελαίνουν τα lovebird ειναι ομορφα διαβασα και το αρθο πριν κανω οποιαδήποτε αγορα θα ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος

----------


## lagreco69

> τα quaker parrot , αλεξανδρινοί τα ring neck Senegal *Parrot*  ειναι δύσκολα??


Τα παραπανω ειναι πιο δυσκολα στην εκπαιδευση!! το αρθρο εδω Διαστάσεις κλουβιών

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Και εγώ πιστεύω τα budgie είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή, μια και είναι μικρό το διαμέρισμα..

----------


## geog87

εδω φιλε μπορεις να διαβασεις για τους quaker 
*Monk Parakeet, Quaker Parrot, (Myiopsitta monachus)*εγω εχω ενα τετοιου ειδους παπαγαλο και κοκκατιλ εχω...σου προτεινα κοκκατιλ γιατι ειναι πιο ''ευκολα'' πουλια απο ενα μονκ η ενα ρικνεκ!!!

----------


## CyberPanos

Δεν ειναι δυσκολα αλλα δεν ειναι και τα πιο ευκολα ειδη παπαγαλαων Βασιλη,απλα ειναι μεγαλυτερου επιπεδου παπαγαλοι σε νοημοσυνα και γενικοτερα..
Εγω πιστευω οτι το θεμα ειναι προσωπικο αν το αγαπας και εχεις και θεληση και ορεξη για διαβασμα,απαξ και ξερεις της αναγκες και της απαιτησεις,γλωσσα του σωματος(σημαντικο,ωστε να μπορεις να τον κατανοησεις καλυτερα) του παπαγαλου που θες και μπορεις να συμβιβαστεις με αυτες,απο κι και περα ολα ειναι ευκολα.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Δες τα θεματα που σου ειπαν τα παιδια και αποφασησε ...Κατα την γνωμη μου θα σου προτεινα κοκατιλ..

----------


## piranhas2

παιδια ευχαρηστω πολυ που ασχοληθήκατε εχω διαβασει τα προφιλ των πουλιων και 99% θα παρω 1 κουακερ εχω ενα φιλο που εχει(γνωστης) και θα με συμβουλέψει-βοηθήσει σε ολα τα σταδια  ευχαρηστω πολυ

----------


## geog87

Βασιλη με το καλο να αποκτησεις ενα κουακερ!!!θα με θυμηθεις οταν το παρεις!!!!προκειται για ενα εξαιρετικο πουλι!!!η εξυπναδα του θα σε τρελανει!!!!οπως επισης και τα παιχνιδια που θα κανεις μαζι του!!!καλυτερα μικρο να σε μαθει!!!να ξερεις οτι δενεται με ενα ατομο κυριως!!!οποτε μη τον παρεις και δεν περνας πολλες ωρες μαζι του γιατι θα δεθει με κανεναν αλλο και σε εσενα μπορει να μην ειναι τοσο φιλικος!!!(απο εμπειρια στο λεωγιατι οσο ημουν φανταρος δεθηκε τρελα με την μανα μου που τον φροντιζε...χαχαχαχα) οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαι βασιλη!

----------

